# The Elder Scrolls VI



## Thespacelord (Jul 3, 2018)

Announcement Trailer 

The Location is currently unknown to the audiences but has been decided upon by the Bethesda team. ()


----------



## Naruto (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah, we know. But there's literally nothing out there about TES6 atm. No release date, no targeted platform(s), no details about the game whatsoever.

The announcement was really just Todd telling people to shut the fuck up about TES6, because it's coming eventually (something anyone really ought to expect, seeing as it's bethesda's biggest franchise).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2018)

Anybody else prepping for a disappointment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2018)

They just announced the game because people would start raging like retards and think Bethesda is shifting to multiplayer only with Fallout 76-

Smart announcement, really. But they probably have nothing to show for it. Same goes for Starfield.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

Beta Scrolls 6

its the only game where you pay $60 to beta test for Bethesda to fix their fuck ups


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 3, 2018)

Stock Bethesda prediction: there will be a reduction in roleplaying elements compared to the previous game.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 7, 2018)

So until now we had cyrodill morowind and skyrim.

What else is left ? Highrock is the most probable one. We're not going to argonian land since only argonian can live on it. Same with valenwood., only wood elves live on it. Elsweyr is a dessert with most of the people living in it khaajit ....


Highrock confirmed so ?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> We're not going to argonian land since only argonian can live on it. Same with valenwood., only wood elves live on it. Elsweyr is a dessert with most of the people living in it khaajit ....



Morrowind was predominantly populated by dunmer.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2018)

Going to be hammerfell and highrock, it will take place during the same period of time as Skyrim. You heard it hear first folks.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 8, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Going to be hammerfell and highrock, it will take place during the same period of time as Skyrim. You heard it hear first folks.



Is this official ??? Or speculation?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Is this official ??? Or speculation?



Sore wa himitsu desu


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a myriad issues with their vanilla games usually. 

So even when it comes out, it'll be a year or two before I play it.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 9, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> I have a myriad issues with their vanilla games usually.
> 
> So even when it comes out, it'll be a year or two before I play it.



I know with 101% certitude I'm gonna mod the game to the core ...


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I know with 101% certitude I'm gonna mod the game to the core ...



I've posted tons of pics in the Skyrim thread. My game always ends up completely different in game play and visuals. 

I tried playing vanilla Skyrim when I first got it and as a result I put it up on the shelf for like a year or two. The visuals, the bugs, the overly simplified combat. Just no.

Their quests and lore can be incredibly interesting but their gameplay is just awful. Nevermind that their visual design in Skyrim was verrrrrry flat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2018)

I cba with doing modding that deep and extensive ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 9, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I cba with doing modding that deep and extensive ...



Its honestly more fun then playing the game, except graphics modding. Graphics modding is the absolute fucking worst because you got to hunt down each individual texture or model. There are a few packs that cover a lot of stuff but if you want the really high res textures you gotta hunt down each individual mod, not fun. Isn't really worth it, you can get some stuff like Flora overhaul, SMIM, a good weather overhaul and some good lighting mods and you should be good.

Adding things like new animation, gameplay overhauls, weapons and armors and all the other cool shit you can find is fun.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 9, 2018)

As long I found *that *kind of mods I will always feel happy.



Yeah you know what I'm talking about ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2018)

Gledania said:


> As long I found *that *kind of mod I will always feel happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you know what I'm talking about ...


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 9, 2018)

I always find it difficult to talk about new Bethesda games without coming across as more negative than I want to. I mean, I've played Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, FO3 and FO4 for hundreds of hours apiece, and I suppose I find them super compelling and everything, but it's just infuriating how catastrophically flawed they all are. I want to love them, but I just sort of put up with them for long periods.

I want to talk about all the things I'd like to see in ES6, but I strongly suspect I'll see none of them.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 9, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I always find it difficult to talk about new Bethesda games without coming across as more negative than I want to. I mean, I've played Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, FO3 and FO4 for hundreds of hours apiece, and I suppose I find them super compelling and everything, but it's just infuriating how catastrophically flawed they all are. I want to love them, but I just sort of put up with them for long periods.
> 
> I want to talk about all the things I'd like to see in ES6, but I strongly suspect I'll see none of them.




I hope :

_A non contradiction game : I can't be a fucking Imparial walking in fucking Wildhelm infront of fucking Ulfrick.
_Stop wigh the leadership. Why should I turn into a basic recruit to leader of the thief guild if I barely know everyones here , was recruited 3 days before , and my best achievement was killing a traitor ?
_ Make the horse a lttle bit faster please.
_I can't touch my allies , nor the people that follow me for quest. AND THEY CAN'T KILL EACH OTHERS.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Going to be hammerfell and highrock, it will take place during the same period of time as Skyrim. You heard it hear first folks.



Elder Scrolls 6: Expansion of Daggerfall.


----------



## Glued (Jul 15, 2018)

Dream said:


> I would be happy with a remake of Daggerfall that expect almost everything as it was but improved graphics, lore stuff and the combat system.



But do we have to go back to the same exact place, couldn't we go...Els'weyr.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 30, 2019)

TESVI will use face scans? And that rock formation is from a desert could it be Hammerfell?


----------



## Raiken (Jun 4, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> TESVI will use face scans? And that rock formation is from a desert could it be Hammerfell?


Think I seen something recently in regards to an unconfirmed leak that the location was going to be High Rock & Hammerfell, set in both provinces, so that's basically the same story-setting as Daggerfall correct, except over 200 years later of-course.

Also something about Ship Gameplay, ranging from small rowing-type boats to big multi-sail vessels to make use off around Daggercap Bay.

Obviously unconfirmed, but it was from a semi-legit source.... sounds right though based on the trailer.

I honestly can't see it being Elsweyr, which is the only other arid province outside of Hammerfell.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2020)

I rather play Daggerfall Unity with mods. I dont have high hopes for Bethesda now to do the provinces justice..


Cryorex said:


> Think I seen something recently in regards to an unconfirmed leak that the location was going to be High Rock & Hammerfell, set in both provinces, so that's basically the same story-setting as Daggerfall correct, except over 200 years later of-course.
> Also something about Ship Gameplay, ranging from small rowing-type boats to big multi-sail vessels to make use off around Daggercap Bay.
> 
> Obviously unconfirmed, but it was from a semi-legit source.... sounds right though based on the trailer.
> ...


I saw this leak, the title is apparently Redfall


----------



## Raiken (Jun 4, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I rather play Daggerfall Unity with mods. I dont have high hopes for Bethesda now to do the provinces justice..
> 
> I saw this leak, the title is apparently Redfall


What's Daggerfall Unity?


----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> What's Daggerfall Unity?


Its a remaster of Daggerfall in the Unity engine. There's good mods for it too on Nexus like graphical ones that make it look nice.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2022)

Take your time Todd. We know Skyrim could use a few more releases.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 4, 2022)

Did someone buy the anniversary edition ? 

I mean , for like 1 euro or 2 I would prolly buy it. Can be fun. Not for 20 tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

